# Carolina cast pro 10ft 1-4 or 11ft 2-5?



## jmccall

I am looking at getting a new setup and can’t decide between a CPS 10ft 1-4 or the 11ft 2-5. I fish Portsmouth and Davis islands in the spring and fall for puppy drum and sea mullet. All most 100% of the time I fish bait. Normally cut mullet or shrimp and 3-4 oz lead. Most of the time we find the fish are close so normally not trying to throw more then 40-50 yards off the beach. What rod do you all think would be a better fit for what I looking for.


----------



## Benji

3 to 6 oz rod


----------



## AbuMike

I have several of the 10' 1-4 Cast Pro Rods. Was just talking to Tommy a while back about the 11' rod and will be adding a couple of these for next spring. The added weight rating will give you the benefit of being able to toss heaver weight when conditions call for it. Those fish early and late in the year may be over or on the back side of the bar. The ability to throw 4-5 will catch you some OBX fish missed by MANY others. Have paired all mine so far with Daiwa Lexa 300-400 reels. Sweet, Sweet set ups...


----------



## jmccall

Thank you Mike. I’m leaning toward the 11ft rod. Has anyone heard from Tommy on the new 11ft 3-6 oz rod? I think that may be a great fit for what I am looking for.


----------



## Ksjohnson

For baitfishing the 11' Rod is the hands down winner. I have both, but the 10' Rod is really designed to throw 2oz stingsilvers. I soak bait with the 10', but it does not have anywhere near the bite detection of the 11' Rod. Haven't heard any update on the new 11' 3-6 prototype rods in awhile. That 11' Rod also pairs nicely with the Akios 555 conventional reel. Good luck with whatever you choose. Just got back from Portsmouth, and had a great trip. Plenty of slot pups, and keeper lack drum as well. Scott


----------



## abass105

I have been on the fence regarding whether to purchase the 10' or 11' CCP rod. So, this thread has been very informative for me. As I primarily soak bait, I have decided to purchase 2 of the 11' spinning rods. I am now looking for advice on what reel to pair with these rods. I currently have Penn SSV4500 and 5500 models. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Benji

abass105 said:


> I have been on the fence regarding whether to purchase the 10' or 11' CCP rod. So, this thread has been very informative for me. As I primarily soak bait, I have decided to purchase 2 of the 11' spinning rods. I am now looking for advice on what reel to pair with these rods. I currently have Penn SSV4500 and 5500 models. Thanks in advance.


they will work fine with braid. Be mindful of wind knots. I've lost guides before when they got wrapped during a cast.


----------



## Tommy

Guys,

Sorry for the slow reply. I've been fishing for the past 4 weeks and have just neglected to check P&S. Both rods are great. Both blanks are light and very easy to cast. The 10' 1-4 is just superb for throwing 2-3 oz stingsilvers and metal. It also does a good job of bottom fishing for sea mullet and other table fish. The 11' 2-5 excels in bottom fishing and does a good job throwing lures too.

The 11' 3-6 gen 2 is coming, hopefully by late spring.

Tommy


----------



## abass105

Thanks for the input Tommy.


----------



## bronzbck1

I have 5 ten footers and 3 eleven footers. Buy both!


----------



## Tommy

And this man CATCHES FISH!!

Thanks BB


----------



## River

But look what Bronzbck has the most of .... the 10' 1-4 ..... just like me, two 10' and one 11 ft ..... I luv the 10 ' and I believe I was the first one to throw one in casting .... I knew that blank was gonna make a good casting rod and I compared it to the WRI 1023 ..... get the 10' first, you're gonna need another one of em .....then the 11'.....


----------



## Tommy

Good info, thanks River!!


----------



## DANtheJDMan

I got an 11ft 2-5 for my wife. 

I put a 6500 C3 on it with ball bearings in the level wind. Nothing special or an Akios 656 Lite 

The firs time I threw that thing I held back a lot and I thought that was a good cast. 

The next cast I laid into it pretty good and I saw something splash 30 yards farther than I have ever caste in my life. 

Now I usually use it for mid range and lay off it because I have a 13ft 3-6 to chuck it far. 

Once in a while when a googan is watching I'll give it some heat and the guy usually gd and shakes their head. 

Most of the people on SC beaches use 7ft rods and wade out to their armpits and cast 30 yards. 

With this rod you can throw 4 ounces and a River Rig 30 yards past those guys ankle deep. 

Great rod and very very easy to throw. 

DAN


----------



## surfchunker

Love the 10' but put an Akios Shuttle 555 on the 11' with 4oz and a couple sand fleas and the fish on the other side of the Pond better watch out


----------

